# hidden attic hatch??



## ralphfravel (Jan 5, 2009)

This is a quick, knee-jerk type of response but it seems to me that instead of trying to "hide" a 2x2' or 2x3' opening in the ceiling, why not incorporate a trimmed design into the ceiling (or tray ceiling) that involves 2x2' or 2x3' areas, one of which is actually the "secret" opening to the attic? Just a thought.


----------



## buick455 (Nov 1, 2009)

Yeah that was one of my thoughts also.. Just to make the seams less visible, but I'm worried about the wife factor. Trimming the ceiling out with 2x2 squares using 1/8"x1" trim or something might set off her "um, NOOooo" alarm, lol.. Of corse I am waiting till its finished to discuss it with her :whistling2: 

This is the same house that the kitchen, stairs and master bath have been remodeled twice (each) and the house hasnt been lived in yet (not full remodeled, just change walls, closets, plumbing, railings, winders _*wheres the rolling eyes icon?*_). You wouldnt know it but she helped design this place the first time. She blames me for it taking so long :huh: Guess its my fault too for not saying "Well its done already, deal with it" but I can't cook or do laundry soooo....


----------



## meboatermike (Oct 29, 2009)

*attic access for storage*

 Are you sure you want to store stuff in your attic? I am not sure in what part of the country you live in but in many areas of colder climates, attic storage (unless you have a real lot of room overhead) has gone the way of the dodo bird due to insulation considerations and many other factors :no:.


----------



## Augie Dog (Oct 22, 2009)

Why not put the access in a closet? Are you really going to keep stuff up there you need to get to?


----------



## Sprayboy (Oct 21, 2009)

I framed in a drop-down attic ladder and it worked great. You will loose some insulating value but gain a lot of usable storage space. The only issue I had was the kids managed to use it as an opium den. They could go up there because it had lights and you would never get the slightest whiff of pot in the rest of the house. :furious:


----------



## buick455 (Nov 1, 2009)

I am located in SW Florida, and my attic space is actually insulated at the roof decking (iceing insulation) so temp of the attic space "should" only be about 10-15 degree diff from living space temps. my main thought of what i am going to store up there is hobby junk so I will be climbing up and down from time to time (maybe even 1-2 times a week) if life permits :laughing: 

The pull down "telescoping" ladders would do nicely but the prices are insane ($300 i think it was from homedepot) and the out of sight factor with one of those would be next to imposible.. im still thinking though, thanks for all the replys :yes:


----------



## pyper (Jul 1, 2009)

I've got one of these in my home office:

Werner Co. Televator 10 Ft. Telescoping Access Ladder 

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053

It takes a fairly small hole. I made a door from 1/2 inch MDF, painted the same color as the ceiling. If you look up you can see it, but I don't really spend a lot of time staring at the ceiling in my office. I put it right over the door on the theory that the door opening will always be a clear spot.

I suppose you could mount it 1/2" higher so it would close flush with the ceiling and then you'd hardly notice it even if you looked at it.


----------



## buick455 (Nov 1, 2009)

pyper said:


> I've got one of these in my home office:
> 
> Werner Co. Televator 10 Ft. Telescoping Access Ladder
> 
> ...


 
i dont think they had that one when i was window shopping.. looks good, but i must ask how does it feel going up it? feel solid? also how far from the wall would it be if the hatch was about 4" from the wall (meaning the feet on floor)? _I almost dont understand what i just asked_


----------



## pyper (Jul 1, 2009)

It feels pretty sturdy. It moves a little, due to the fit of the telescoping parts, but it feels safe to me as I climb up and down. You adjust the fit of the ladder to the exact height of the room (bolts -- there's no cutting).

I'm not sure what you're asking about the distances. My opening is 23" wide by 29 long. The ladder is about 21 wide (in the 23 opening). The slope on the ladder makes the base maybe 2 feet out from the top when it's down... When it's up it folds over so the top end of it needs 12" of clearance or so (away from the opening).


----------



## buick455 (Nov 1, 2009)

i just found the spec sheet for the Werner Co. Televator.. it seems great if your lookin to keep the size of the door small and the space needed to lower it, but it looks as though it sticks up into the attic space a bit when its closed. and it doesnt mount to the frame as much as it mounts to your trusses. am i seeing this correctly pyper?


----------



## pyper (Jul 1, 2009)

It does stick into the attic when closed. It telescopes up, and then flops over.

If you go up between two joists you put cross members to attach it to, otherwise it would attach to the truss directly. The directions that came with it were pretty specific about how to mount it.


----------

